# people don't understand



## hels21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey!I thought i would blog here just to share some thoughts. I'm a 20 year old girl who's suffered from IBS or gut related issues for about 4 years after losing a substantial amount of weight due to a stressful period i was going through when i was 16. I also have obsessive compulsive disorder ironically related to bodily wastes (how cruel the brain can be), depression and general anxiety related issues. So yeh i feel like my life is pretty awful right now! All my issues have a knock on affect on each other making it really difficult to break the cycle. I mainly suffer from IBS - C. But I can safely say that it's one of the most horrible things I have had to deal with. It has affected my social life, relationships with friends and men, my mood and my general sense of enjoyin being alive. And thats not even going on to how ill it makes me feel on a regular basis at the moment. I am currently getting help and I am determined to beat this and not let it rule. I miss the old carefree me. I want to be that person again. I find it encouragin that people can come to this site and share thoughts and know we're not alone, but i find it incredibly hard putting up a front and acting like everythings ok around other people who dont know, when i feel like im dyin inside. I worry if people found out they would be disgusted with me. All these problems just make me feel unattractive and worthless and it just gets overwhelming and hard to carry on sometimes. Utmost respect to everyone else out there suffering with it - its bloody hard. IBS is horrible!xxxx


----------



## Hussar82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi hels21. I know what u must be goin thru. I am 28 and ve been suffering from IBS since the last 3 years. I find it too difficult to hide it from people now and its beginning to affect my personal and professional life as no one believes it. I have already lost one job and am on the verge of losing my current one due to this. Its nice to come here and talk to people who are also suffering from the same. All i can say is hope for the best.


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Hels,I completely understand what you're going through. You must be a pro at the fake smile too I suppose? Nothing worse than people asking you what's up when you don't want to talk about it. Telling someone is so hard as you never know how they'll react. Recently just had to tell someone new, he was my friend, he took it really well actually - I find it easier to do it via MSN or text cos speaking about it upsets me. Anyway, he's now my bf, and very understanding so far. It's a huge weight off my shoulders with him knowing.But unless there's a reason for people to know, I do not tell them and I expect everyone I choose to tell to keep there mouths shut. Hopefully they all do.I'd do anything to be the previous me too, you're not alone. Best of luck.


----------



## kathd185 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Hels and everyone, I'm in the same boat, I'm 25 and have been dealing with IBS for 4 years. Well since I was young I've had problems with excessive gas and constipation, but became more severe in the last few years, after my mom passed away. the stress of it all must have wreaked major havoc on my system. Anyway, the pain and discomfort are unbearable, and erratic bowel movements have made me late for school and work (almost lost my job) and personal engagements, and I don't feel like dating or going out. The worst part (and the most embarassing, public part) is only in the last year or two, having the problem with fecal odor and ammonia too I've seen other people were discussing. (This I haven't discussed with anyone except my dad, because I would die of embarassment before the words could even come out. I'm telling my doctor tomorrow because I'm at my wits end at this point). I used to have a great social life, loved going dancing, dating, going to the gym, and spending time with family and friends, but I find myself skipping out on everything and becoming reclusive. I feel some friends have distanced themselves, maybe because I don't explain myself cuz I don't always want to. I too miss my life before this and would give anything to go back in time! I'm even re-thinking career plans too and how to accomodate this...ughI also feel misunderstood by doctors. Hope to find a naturopath or specialist that can help figure this out. I wish there was more research done, but I guess it varies from person to person. Maybe the best we can do is trial and error with diet, schedule, meds/supplements, and stress reduction. If anyone wants to chat, pm me. My heart goes out to you guys and just keep taking it a day at a time, Kat


----------

